#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  создание дзэн-группы в Новосибирске

## Moozza

В Новосибирске начинается создание группы практикующих дзэн, школа Кван Ум. Вечерняя практика проводится каждую субботу в 18-30 по адресу: Залесского, д. 2/1, кв. 108. Каждый день проводятся утренние и вечерние практики по плавающему графику, желающим присоединиться небходимо заранее позвонить и договориться о времени проведения практики.
Если группа соберется, то можно будет открыть дзэн-центр и проводить ретриты с мастерами.

Все вопросы можно задавать по телефону (89137379646, Аля) или присылать на е-мэйл (zdes-nikogo-net@ya.ru).

----------

Aion (21.08.2010), Alexey Elkin (21.12.2012), Ersh (03.08.2010), Eshe Drug (04.08.2010), Good (04.08.2010), Ho Shim (03.08.2010), SlavaR (21.12.2012), Алексей Белый (24.01.2013), Джинаваро (29.08.2010), Дифо (12.08.2010), Людмила Р (05.03.2011), Марина В (04.09.2010), Поляков (04.08.2010), Слава (03.08.2010), Чиффа (08.08.2010), Юань Дин (03.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

скажите, а у вашей группы будет своя страница в интернете, где можно было бы прочитать новости, фото посмотреть и т.д.?

----------


## Moozza

если очень надо, то можно сделать. сейчас есть группа в контакте под управлением моего друга из Кемерово, но ее направленность пока окончательно не определена. фотографии есть, новостей нет. http://vkontakte.ru/club15026091

----------

Юань Дин (04.08.2010)

----------


## Moozza

в любом случае, если будем проводить ретриты и приглашать мастеров, то информация об этом будет вывешиваться в том числе и на данном форуме

----------

SlavaR (21.12.2012), Юань Дин (04.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> в любом случае, если будем проводить ретриты и приглашать мастеров, то информация об этом будет вывешиваться в том числе и на данном форуме


Если можно, заранее, за месяц. Чтобы можно было спланировать свой рабочий график и поездки, т.к. стеснены расписанием занятий во время семестров и сессии. Спасибо.

----------

Eshe Drug (08.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

Молодцы!

----------

Чиффа (08.08.2010)

----------


## Сергей Швед

Приветствую! Аля, дорогая, направление определено, это Кван Ум, а если кто будет дополнительно изучать другие школы и участвовать в их ретритах, то это не возбраняется. На эту тему я уже общался с Джи Дэ Попсанимом Олегом.)

----------


## Сергей Швед

Если вам интересно,  то практика групповой медитации проходит по субботам http://vkontakte.ru/event17774621

----------

Ersh (04.09.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Если вам интересно,  то практика групповой медитации проходит по субботам http://vkontakte.ru/event17774621


Жаль, что часто по разным вопросам идут ссылки на "В контакте". Попасть на страницы невозможно, если нет регистрации в этой сети. Поэтому многие люди не могут попасть в эту закрытую сеть из-за необходимости регистрации. По этой причине уже года три не могу читать страницы в этой сети - не зарегистрирован  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Так зарегистрируйтесь. В чём проблема?

----------

Дифо (30.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Швед

8 923 601 46 19, Сергей.
Номер для связи.
Юань Дин, не думаю что есть проблема в регистрации, вы же современный человек живущий в современном обществе.

----------


## Кимихиро

Существует ли ещё группа?
Как то всё не получается у дзен добраться до Новосибирска((

----------


## Сергей Швед

Группы как таковой нет. А вы откуда?

----------


## Кимихиро

Из Новосибирска

----------


## Кимихиро

Может есть буддисты среди практикующих кендо,иайдо,дзёдо,синкагэрю?

----------


## Буль

> Может есть буддисты среди практикующих кендо,иайдо,дзёдо,синкагэрю?


Ох... я и слов-то таких не знаю...  :Confused:

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.01.2013)

----------


## Кимихиро

Теперь знаешь  :Smilie:  я у синкагэрюшников как то сутру сердца видел но на тот момент особого значения этому не придал :Cry:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Может есть буддисты среди практикующих кендо,иайдо,дзёдо,синкагэрю?


в Новосибирске у меня живет товарищ, интересовавшийся чань и занимавшийся арнис, Вовинам, Хонг За и еще чем-то.

----------


## Кимихиро

теперь я таких слов не знаю :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Алексей Белый

Дзен в Новосибирске - это интересно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Кимихиро

Новосибирский дзен буддист зверь очень редкий,ведущий асоциальный образ жизни с прокаченной способностью маскировки  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Топикстартер не живет больше в Новосибирске, поэтому практики там не проходят.

----------

